# who makes ATV rack for Cabella's?



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a 2 piece universal, rear rack for an ATV. It came with hardware(lots of it) but no directions. Cabella's doesn't sell it anymore and I'm trying to find out who mfg it.

Or if you have a spare set of instructions i would appreciate it.

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Try Swisher or MadDog? What type of rack is it, front, rear? Basket type??

I guess Koplin makes some racks too.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Right on...my thoughts exactly. 
We can help, just need a little more info


----------

